# VG30 swap for VE30DE.



## RJ7630 (Jan 14, 2006)

Has anybody out there made this swap. I have a tired 90SE and would like to add more power when I re-motor.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

RJ7630 said:


> Has anybody out there made this swap. I have a tired 90SE and would like to add more power when I re-motor.



The ve30de swap would be alot of work...You would have to swap the engine to ecu harness for one..And the ecu....Numerous other things...It would be easier to just find a 92-94 se model maxima....They are not too hard to find if you look in the right places....


----------



## RJ7630 (Jan 14, 2006)

MyGreenMax94 said:


> The ve30de swap would be alot of work...You would have to swap the engine to ecu harness for one..And the ecu....Numerous other things...It would be easier to just find a 92-94 se model maxima....They are not too hard to find if you look in the right places....


Thanks for the info. I had heard it was not a straight forward change. Along the same thought process, what is out there as far as increasing the power from the VG30? I'm not looking for a street machine, just another 10 - 20hp or so.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

RJ7630 said:


> Thanks for the info. I had heard it was not a straight forward change. Along the same thought process, what is out there as far as increasing the power from the VG30? I'm not looking for a street machine, just another 10 - 20hp or so.



The best mod you can do for the 3rd gen maxima is the warpseed y-pipe..

Estimates of hp increase are 10-20 ponies....

http://www.warpspeedperformance.com/nissan.htm


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

MyGreenMax94 said:


> The best mod you can do for the 3rd gen maxima is the warpseed y-pipe..
> 
> Estimates of hp increase are 10-20 ponies....
> 
> http://www.warpspeedperformance.com/nissan.htm



best thing u do to a VG by addin' a WSP y-pipe along with a cold air intake. order it and u'll notice a big differnce after installation. 

MyGreenMax94: findin' a VE auto or 5-spd is not very easy to come by, atleast where i live. i do know it ain't that hard up state but down where i live its a b!tch and a half to come across one that is in good workin' condition. i've seen a couple but all auto's. found one in my local junkyard thats a 5-spd. i was gonna buy it for $600 but realized that was too much money for a junked car plus i don't know if the engine was blown or not. other than that no VE for me.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

GRNMAXDMON said:


> MyGreenMax94: findin' a VE auto or 5-spd is not very easy to come by, atleast where i live. i do know it ain't that hard up state but down where i live its a b!tch and a half to come across one that is in good workin' condition. i've seen a couple but all auto's. found one in my local junkyard thats a 5-spd. i was gonna buy it for $600 but realized that was too much money for a junked car plus i don't know if the engine was blown or not. other than that no VE for me.


Yeah they can be hard to find,but IMO it would still be easier to hold out for a stock se then to do this swap...Just to gain 30 hp... :waving:


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

MyGreenMax94 said:


> Yeah they can be hard to find,but IMO it would still be easier to hold out for a stock se then to do this swap...Just to gain 30 hp... :waving:


i agree. but knowin' me; im up for challenges and im willin' to do that damn VQ30DE-K swap into my 3rd gen. now that is a motor swap. 
:thumbup: but of course i still agree with what u said since there r alot of people out there that can't either afford to do the swap or just have their own opinions on whether or not is a gain or a loss and if its not worth it for them. so i can't complain and argue with them since those r their thoughts about it.


----------

